# Scared today



## crapthissucks (Dec 28, 2008)

I really just need to get this out, for someone to read it. I know this won't take the place of a doctor's visit.I'm 22, I was diagnosed with IBS 3 years ago. At the time, I was experiencing a sudden change from normal bowel movements to absolutely not normal ones, and when I noticed some spotting of blood I decided to go to a specialist. He said the bleeding was probably from hemorrhoids, and nothing serious, but said he could give me a colonoscopy if it was really worrying me. It was but I declined.I just woke up with some minor cramping, nothing extreme, but I went to the bathroom expecting a normal D movement, but it was completely normal, save for the very last part of it which had blood on it. When I wiped, it was pure blood that came out. It looked as though I'd gotten my period, but the source was definitely my anus. It didn't continue to bleed, a few wipes and it was clear and normal. I'm in no great pain. This terrifies me. I'm scared and embarrassed to tell my mom (who has my health insurance, and would need to be the mediator with the doctor), I'm scared to talk to a doctor, I'm terrified of getting a colonoscopy, but beyond that, I'm scared of what the result will be. What if it is colon polyps? What if they're cancerous? I feel too young to be worried about all of this. My grandpa died of colon cancer, but my parents haven't had problems. I don't know. I know I'm going to put off telling my mom. It's so embarrassing, I wish I was independent, so that I could just call and make an appointment on my own. But I'm terrified right now. Thanks for letting me get this out.


----------



## Rachel23 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Go to a doctor.*Your only going to make yourself more ill by worrying. Expect the worst, hope for the best. No point worrying yourself when it could be something that can be easily dealt with.Don't be embarrassed. She will understand.Rachel.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Very unlikely to be cancer, they may not have to scope the whole colon, just see what is going on at the end. Bright blood is almost always a hemorrhoid or anal fissure. Most people do not get polyps until they are 50 or older and cancer takes another several years to develop. Besides the bleeding from polyps is usually the kind you can't see.Even in a family with a polyp disease (so half your family has colon cancer by 45 or so) you are unlikely to have cancer at 22.The fear you are having sounds like you may need to talk to the doctor about that and see if it would be appropriate to get that treated. Anxiety and fear make everything much worse than it has to be.I would see the doctor as a bleeding hemorrhoid or fissure may need more treatment than you can do with home remedies/over the counter ointments.


----------



## crapthissucks (Dec 28, 2008)

Rachel23 said:


> *Go to a doctor.*Your only going to make yourself more ill by worrying. Expect the worst, hope for the best. No point worrying yourself when it could be something that can be easily dealt with.Don't be embarrassed. She will understand.Rachel.


Thanks. I sucked it up and made an appointment. After a bit of pestering, I got the receptionist to call the doctor personally and ask if I needed an expedited visit, which he agreed I did, and they fit me in for tomorrow morning. This is pretty good, makes me feel better.


----------



## crapthissucks (Dec 28, 2008)

Kathleen M. said:


> Very unlikely to be cancer, they may not have to scope the whole colon, just see what is going on at the end. Bright blood is almost always a hemorrhoid or anal fissure. Most people do not get polyps until they are 50 or older and cancer takes another several years to develop. Besides the bleeding from polyps is usually the kind you can't see.Even in a family with a polyp disease (so half your family has colon cancer by 45 or so) you are unlikely to have cancer at 22.The fear you are having sounds like you may need to talk to the doctor about that and see if it would be appropriate to get that treated. Anxiety and fear make everything much worse than it has to be.I would see the doctor as a bleeding hemorrhoid or fissure may need more treatment than you can do with home remedies/over the counter ointments.


I do think I freak myself out about this more than is necessary. It isn't even very prevalent in my family, or common at a young age; my grandpa was in his late 60's when he passed away from colon cancer, and that was after a short battle. The last time I saw him he said right away that it was probably nothing serious since I appeared healthy; not losing weight, able to eat, my skin had good color, and I wasn't fatigued. He said polyps and cancer tended to make a person appear sickly. I still don't appear to be sick, I have good color and haven't lost weight. I haven't even had a bad flare up for a month. I think it's just the quantity that freaked me out.


----------

